

Show HN: TubeDrop.in, simple and quick YouTube to audio conversion - gmaster1440
http://tubedrop.in

======
Eduard
hmm, searching for "Whitebeard - No we can't" didn't list me the video that
actually exists at Youtube.

~~~
gmaster1440
That's because, for now, TubeDrop only searches through videos that support at
least 720p for faster conversion.

~~~
Eduard
I'm a user of PwnYouTube (meta converter service), to convert Youtube material
to the highest possible MP3 quality. What I like about your service is that I
as a user don't get bugged with quality settings and cropping settings - which
raises the question which quality you use. I'm also curious to know about how
Youtube MP3 rips relate (from a fidelity perspective) to "native" high quality
MP3s.

~~~
gmaster1440
Good question. TubeDrop (for now) only returns search results that support at
least 720p. That means all search results are videos whose audio is encoded in
at least 152 kb bitrate with 2 channels at sampling rate of 44100. Some videos
that are encoded in WebM have a bitrate of 192 kb. TubeDrop automatically
defaults to 192 kb bitrate with 2 channels at 44100. That is essentially the
highest quality you can get from YouTube, so why bother customizing it?

------
shrig94
Great job gmaster! :)

~~~
gmaster1440
Thanks!

